# Macro Cherry Shrimp



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm starting to get into Macro photos; this is one of my first attempts to get correct aperture on live aquatic subjects (with a macro lens).


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

wow whats the carmera ur using?


----------



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

Canon EOS 30D; the lens is a Canon 60mm f/2.8


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice shot!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Grrr! photobucket has been blocked by my employer. Guess I'll have to check out the racy shrimp pics at home.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking good. I'd say you got the settings right.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Incredible! How in the world do you get the shrimp to stand still long enough? ... and he didn't even blink!


----------



## Juan-Carlos (Aug 12, 2007)

ha ha! Macros are great!! Nice shot!! 

-Jc


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

awesom pic!!


----------

